# A couple of HDR's, please critique!



## BTilson (Jul 14, 2009)

1)







2)






Thanks so much!


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 14, 2009)

First off, well done for getting out there, that's the main thing, your up off your ass and shooting.

I am a fan of HDR but what makes a good HDR is a good photo to begin with. No offence intended at all but these shots are just snaps really, there's not too much going on to hold interest or grab attention.

Try getting as close to your subject matter as possible while keeping as much context in the frame. Focus on detail as well as grabbing a wide.

Explore angles and perspectives, avoid the flat and linear unless it really suits the circumstances.

I'd back off the processing a little too, the greens are nuclear and need much less saturation. 

Shoot much later in the day when the sun isn't so high, a little while before and during sunrise or sundown works wonders with landscapes.

Hope this helps some :thumbup:

T.


----------



## BTilson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input T. I am pretty new to the whole HDR thing. I've tried a few here and there before, but these are the first few I've done that I felt turned out nicely. Definitely no offense taken, critique is why I posted them up, be it positive OR negative. I am here to grow and learn, and this is how I do it.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 14, 2009)

BTilson said:


> Thanks for the input T. I am pretty new to the whole HDR thing. I've tried a few here and there before, but these are the first few I've done that I felt turned out nicely. Definitely no offense taken, critique is why I posted them up, be it positive OR negative. I am here to grow and learn, and this is how I do it.
> 
> Thanks!



Excellent attitude mate! I just had a quick looksie on your flickr, there's some great stuff on there (Mortar Man :mrgreen::thumbup.

Keep it up and all the best!


----------



## BTilson (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha, thanks! Yea I shoot a pretty huge variety of things really. I've yet to find a "niche" or "style" as it were... maybe I will someday, maybe not!


----------



## snowsoftJ4C (Aug 30, 2009)

Tyke Tyler said:


> First off, well done for getting out there, that's the main thing, your up off your ass and shooting.
> 
> I am a fan of HDR but what makes a good HDR is a good photo to begin with. No offence intended at all but these shots are just snaps really, there's not too much going on to hold interest or grab attention.
> 
> ...




Although I agree with this comment about the second photo, I would respectfully disagree about the first. The first photo has a fantastic sky, and the fountain is perfect. It could very well be the cover of a catalog for some fancy shmancy golf course.


----------

